# Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!



## zOOmedoutboy (22. März 2009)

*Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

Nach längerem Krankenhausaufenthalt biete ich mal die übriggebliebenen Sachen hier wieder zum Verkauf an.
Bilder der Sachen gibts im alten Fred hier: http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&gid=81&bid=21&tid=7612026&page=1

verkauft habe ich bisher Fallout 3 PEGI an TotoIV
und Star Wars EAW Gold Pack an Chaosman99
diese sollten euch bestätigen können das ich auch liefere 

Ansonsten gilt: alle Spiele einmal installiert und wieder deinstalliert.
Über 20€ übernehme ich das Porto.
Tauschen geht auch, wenn einer von euch "Dawn of War 2" gleich wieder loswerden will^^


DEAD SPACE 20€

COD 4  25€

The Witcher (NON ENHANCED! kein Stress mit evtl kaputter DVD, dafür muss man die Enhanced Sachen halt runterladen) 8€

HDR II: Schlacht um Mittelerde 4€
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 4€
Starcraft 4€
DOW: Dark Crusade 4€
Resident Evil 4 4€
HOMM V: Tribes of the East 4€


----------



## chr15714n (22. März 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

was ist starcraft für eine version?


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				chr15714n am 22.03.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist starcraft für eine version?



Blizzard Best-seller Series (unten rechts^^).
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/1820/dsc00085nc9.jpg

Achja, auch immernoch zu haben:

Bioshock PEGI Version (gecuttete Zwischenszenen kommen mir nicht ins Haus)  10€

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/521/bioshockbog3.jpg


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (23. März 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				zOOmedoutboy am 23.03.2009 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> chr15714n am 22.03.2009 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




SOLLTE JEMAND DOW 2 für 25€ verkaufen wollen, nehm ichs auch! (von mir aus +1€ Porto^^)!


----------



## zOOmedoutboy (26. März 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

*PUSH*

will keiner was ? ^^

edit: Company of Heroes (OEM Version, incl Direct X10 Patch DVD) 4€


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

Dead Space für 15€ inklusive versand!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonLennschi (28. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

Wenn du mir noch ein wenig Zeit lässt,dann würde ich Dead Space und Bio nehmen.


----------



## flipflop (28. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

HOMM V: Tribes of the East 4€ ist auch alleine lauffähig, sehe ich das richtig?

Was würdest Du denn dafür zusammen mit S.T.A.L.K.E.R. 4€,
The Witcher
und Versand als Hermes Paket S haben wollen?

Gruß,
flipflop


----------



## FallOutBoy16 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

okay DEAD SPACE FÜR 20€ inklusive versand DEAL!!!!! WENN JA MELDE DICH BEI MIR!!!!!!Johner16@ymail.com

GRUß Johner


----------



## Zapped (29. April 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

Falls Bioshock noch zu haben ist würde ich es sofort nehmen.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				Zapped am 29.04.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls Bioshock noch zu haben ist würde ich es sofort nehmen.




Dead Space noch da oder schon weg?


----------



## flipflop (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



> Dead Space noch da oder schon weg?



Verkäufer noch da oder schon weg?


----------



## Zapped (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				flipflop am 07.05.2009 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> > Dead Space noch da oder schon weg?
> 
> 
> 
> Verkäufer noch da oder schon weg?



Habe ich mich auch schon gefragt...  :-o


----------



## Chaosman99 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				Zapped am 08.05.2009 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> flipflop am 07.05.2009 23:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HDR II: Schlacht um Mittelerde 4€
Starcraft 4€

Wenns keine lowbudget titel sind nehme ich sie!


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*

is stalker noch da? is das die 10 euro version oder die orginale? würdest du auch tauschen(da ich momentan VOLL pleite bin?

gruß hannes


----------



## flipflop (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				LeftHandOvGod am 15.05.2009 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> is stalker noch da? is das die 10 euro version



Das weiß keiner - der Verkäufer meldet sich ja nicht, war 10 Tage nach Angebotserstellung das letzte Mal eingeloggt.

Wollte es eigenltich zusammen mit HOMM V: Tribes of the East  und The Witcher haben, aber mein Post war ja schon am 28.04. - also vor beinahe 3 Wochen.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Verkaufe Games (u.a. DEAD SPACE, COD4 und viele ältere Perlen) Preise gesenkt!*



			
				flipflop am 18.05.2009 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 15.05.2009 17:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja das is irgendwie sch...


----------

